# Job Offer & Thinking Of Moving To Dubai



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi 

I have the opportunity to move over with a job offer but other than being on holiday have very little info and have no social network.

Not sure best way to meet people as a single female, am over visiting from the Thursday 15th - Sunday the 18th of July. Is ther anything going on I could get involved in to give me a taste of what to expect if I left bonnie Scotland.

Thanks P


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Paula,

Look out in the forum in case something gets organised during those dates. Sometimes people arrange get togethers and post details here for people to join.

(Also look out for the weirdos coming out of the woodworks after reading the key words "single female"... I'm sure there will be a few, and you are better off ignoring them).

You meet people here the same way you would meet people "back home": at work, at the gym, in your building, etc. There are also networking events, brunches, etc. etc. A lot of people on the same boat so is not difficult to meet others, unless you never leave your house!!

Good luck and hope you enjoy Dubai.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I made a lot of my friends through this forum. Once you have made a few friends, you then become friends with their friends and slowly but surely, your social circle will grow. I met one of my friends over the internet, then found out that not only was he staying in the same hotel as me but also worked in the same building.

Hopefully, there'll be something arranged on those dates but you could always organise something yourself and start building up your social circle even before you commit to the move. The fact that you will be here over the weekend will work in your favour as it means that 90% of Dubai will be out and about.
I'm a single female as well and haven't really had any trouble making good friends. I'm not sure how independent you are but I also find that I can have equally as much fun on my own, just shopping at my leisure, going to the cinema, going to the gym, going for longs walks (albeit it's a bit too hot to walk now), etc.


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks very much for that. Hopefully something will be going on over that weekend.

I will keep watching. 

Don't really want to organise something myself incase I get 'the weirdo's' as you say!! Ha ha

I should maybe have put single female not looking for a bloke!! just wanting to have a laugh and hopefully a dance with some new people!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Sadly, even putting not looking for a bloke would deter some.

Hope your planned visit goes well for you


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you will watch out for them!!

If anyone is at a loose end and fancies a night out (in a very public place )on those dates let me know. 
Some female company would be appreciated !


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Paula S said:


> Thank you will watch out for them!!
> 
> If anyone is at a loose end and fancies a night out (in a very public place )on those dates let me know.
> Some female company would be appreciated !


Good timing, I'm going the opposite way that weekend, 4 days in sunny Scotland, can't wait 

Not sure why it quoted that post and not the first one that I selected.


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh thats a shame.

Enjoy !! Although sunny... mmmm a little optomistic I think 

Enjoy the break!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Might be worth seeing if the Scots in Dubai group have anything on while you're here if you're on Facebook: Scots in Dubai (the Dubai Caledonian Society) | Facebook

Beware though, you can't get Irn Bru over here


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Paula S said:


> Oh thats a shame.
> 
> Enjoy !! Although sunny... mmmm a little optomistic I think
> 
> Enjoy the break!


It better be sunny, it's my 30th birthday party and we're having it outdoors, haha.

I'll see if any of the girls are still around over that weekend that might be out and about.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Might be worth seeing if the Scots in Dubai group have anything on while you're here if you're on Facebook: Scots in Dubai (the Dubai Caledonian Society) | Facebook
> 
> Beware though, you can't get Irn Bru over here


I heard a rumour that park n shop on al wasl road had some.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

sdh080 said:


> I heard a rumour that park n shop on al wasl road had some.


Nope 3/4 weeks ago I went on a wee tour of every supermarket I could find on this side of the creek including every single one on Al Wasl Road, no-one sells it. According to the Glaswegian guy at the Fish & Chips Room who have it on their menu, you can't get it in Dubai anymore. 

To rub salt in the wounds, the Waitrose at Marina Mall sells Barr's Dandelion & Burdock


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Nope 3/4 weeks ago I went on a wee tour of every supermarket I could find on this side of the creek including every single one on Al Wasl Road, no-one sells it. According to the Glaswegian guy at the Fish & Chips Room who have it on their menu, you can't get it in Dubai anymore.
> 
> To rub salt in the wounds, the Waitrose at Marina Mall sells Barr's Dandelion & Burdock


It was only yesterday I heard it, I've managed to buy it a few times but it was always the "made in syria" stuff that just doesn't taste the same.

I know the guy you're talking about.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Paula S said:


> Thank you will watch out for them!!
> 
> If anyone is at a loose end and fancies a night out (in a very public place )on those dates let me know.
> Some female company would be appreciated !


Might take you up on that Paula, if not, have a fruitful weekend


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Your a super star thanks for that info!!

That would be great if anyone was around.

I'll have to stock up on my girrrrrrrdersbefore I leave!!!


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> It better be sunny, it's my 30th birthday party and we're having it outdoors, haha.
> 
> I'll see if any of the girls are still around over that weekend that might be out and about.



I'll keep my fingers crossed for you, it probably will be good weather, T in the park is the weekend before so all the rain will fall on me then!!

Thanks P !


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

yummybrummy said:


> Might take you up on that Paula, if not, have a fruitful weekend


Great !! I'll send another post closer to the time to see if people are up for a night out!


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi Paula,

I'm exactly in the same boat as you. I'm leaving London on the 16th July and starting my new job on the 18th. Have you already accepted the job offer? if so, around where will you be working? i'll be based in medai city


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

JJustina said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> I'm exactly in the same boat as you. I'm leaving London on the 16th July and starting my new job on the 18th. Have you already accepted the job offer? if so, around where will you be working? i'll be based in medai city


Not excepted job yet , still a few things to iron out - but it will be based in Medical City.

Where are you staying, I have booked into a hotel in dubai marina to get the feel for it .


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

Paula S said:


> Not excepted job yet , still a few things to iron out - but it will be based in Medical City.
> 
> Where are you staying, I have booked into a hotel in dubai marina to get the feel for it .


My company has arranged an apartment for me in dubai marina, apparently quite a few of my colleagues are staying in Jumeirah Lake Towers which sounds nice. 

How far is medical city from dubai marina?


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

JJustina said:


> My company has arranged an apartment for me in dubai marina, apparently quite a few of my colleagues are staying in Jumeirah Lake Towers which sounds nice.
> 
> How far is medical city from dubai marina?



Not entirely sure - but have been via taxi from the palm and it wasn't too bad.
Jumeirah Lake towers is where I am planning on looking at when I am over.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Paula S said:


> Not entirely sure - but have been via taxi from the palm and it wasn't too bad.
> Jumeirah Lake towers is where I am planning on looking at when I am over.


Do you mean Dubai Healthcare City? Up next to Wafi?


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

JJustina said:


> My company has arranged an apartment for me in dubai marina, apparently quite a few of my colleagues are staying in Jumeirah Lake Towers which sounds nice.
> 
> How far is medical city from dubai marina?


Once you post five times you can recieve private messages. Once you have done that I'll send you more details. As I am sure we have alot in common... fear!! Ha ha


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Do you mean Dubai Healthcare City? Up next to Wafi?


Yes sorry, thats what I meant! The HQ is beside City Hospital but I will be at alot of hospitals etc all over. More concerned about the location I am living as I will be on my tod!! - and marina seems the best bet.
Thanks P


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Paula S said:


> Yes sorry, thats what I meant! The HQ is beside City Hospital but I will be at alot of hospitals etc all over. More concerned about the location I am living as I will be on my tod!! - and marina seems the best bet.
> Thanks P


It might be worth having a look around Downtown Burj Dubai, the prices there have dropped a fair bit lately and it's close to everything. Would only be 10 minutes from Healthcare City as well.


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

Paula S said:


> Once you post five times you can recieve private messages. Once you have done that I'll send you more details. As I am sure we have alot in common... fear!! Ha ha


So is that how you private message? I'm new to this and I am still trying to figure out how this website works lol...im completely lost as I will be when I am in Dubai!!

ok so do i need to do 5 public postings, or are these replies included?


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for that! Will have a look


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

JJustina said:


> So is that how you private message? I'm new to this and I am still trying to figure out how this website works lol...im completely lost as I will be when I am in Dubai!!
> 
> ok so do i need to do 5 public postings, or are these replies included?


You've got enough posts now


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

JJustina said:


> So is that how you private message? I'm new to this and I am still trying to figure out how this website works lol...im completely lost as I will be when I am in Dubai!!
> 
> ok so do i need to do 5 public postings, or are these replies included?


Just posts I think. Then I can message you.. mmm snap!!


----------



## JJustina (Jun 20, 2010)

Paula S said:


> Just posts I think. Then I can message you.. mmm snap!!


great! lol so how do you private message now? you must be thinking im so ditzy lol...only when it comes to this i am :s


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

JJustina said:


> great! lol so how do you private message now? you must be thinking im so ditzy lol...only when it comes to this i am :s


Click on the person's name then select 'send a private message'


----------

